# My Bully is prettier than your Bully...;)



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I was inspired by China...










I got yelled at by Adam...lol, he told me to take it off...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i still love it. bwahhaah


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OH, P.S. the towel is down so I didnt get polish on the tile...LOL.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

lolll its cute ..... lol he dont wana walk around with no polished bully>? 
I wana know what Maile was thinkn while you were doing that ....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LMFAO. She was lying down...looking the other way. She wouldnt look at me. It paid off...she looks good.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

belle's x-mas toes:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

lolll at both of you .....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. Belle!!! I think Im gonna get some orange ones for Maile for Halloween! Adam would murder me...but...itll be sweet.


----------



## April (Oct 19, 2009)

lol, I want to paint my dogs nails black, one of her sisters actually has black paws its so cool on a pit.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG i luv them! haha


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

good idea! orange and black! i dunno if maile's nails are black, tho. rudi's are clear and belles are brown so i would need both ... i like double colors. or i could get her some bright red since she's bein a hot dog with ketchup.. hahaha


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awww very pretty.I've thought about doing that with pretty girl's nails,but she chews on her nails so I wouldn't want her to ingest it.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Megan, all of Mailes are white except for one dew claw. LOL.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

awwww!!!!dont take it off!!!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

hahaha Mal is like SON OF A _______ hahahahaha


----------



## RUCA.AND.ZION (Jul 7, 2009)

OHEMGEE!!!! ruca is next!!!! i never thought of that...lmao. its SOOOO cute..i cant believe i havent done that already!!!!!! hahahahaha love it!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LOL. Hers feels bootyful!!! LMFAO.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

April said:


> lol, I want to paint my dogs nails black, one of her sisters actually has black paws its so cool on a pit.


sh!t you have the worst rep ever,all red,even red stars,cool!never seen that before,i like the looks of it,you must of pissed someone off pretty bad.but it looks cool.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

cane76 said:


> sh!t you have the worst rep ever,all red,even red stars,cool!never seen that before,i like the looks of it,you must of pissed someone off pretty bad.but it looks cool.


hahah you could say that...here click this and do some catching up....i think you will understand for the red....

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/19113-how-much-did-your-pups-cost-you.html


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

oh,they arent that cool anymore.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

awwww.... Maile's Nails are sooo pawsome very pretty hahaha I can't do that on Zeus Hubby will kill me:hammer:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Zue'sMoMi2009 said:


> awwww.... Maile's Nails are sooo pawsome very pretty hahaha I can't do that on Zeus Hubby will kill me:hammer:


Yea...Im pretty sure Adam contemplated killing me when he saw em. I got yelled at! LOL.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

now put a pretty lil dress on her and make him walk her ..... see how much he yells then .... ha~!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> now put a pretty lil dress on her and make him walk her ..... see how much he yells then .... ha~!


I had her in a pink shirt with sparkles on it that said Princess and he didnt get mad! But God forbid her nails be polished! Ah! LOL. Oh well. I paid for her.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

LMAO! I painted Loki's nails green when he was a puppy (he was asleep at the time). I think the green looked really lovely against the brown fur. In fact, I might just paint his nails later


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

I am still battleing my wife on it. She wants to do Chiqui like that, lol.


----------



## Mrs. OTRP (Sep 28, 2009)

LOL too cute...now don't forget her back paws


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my fiance tried that w/ Daisy....when she was gone i busted out the nail polish remover and took it off before i walked her.. lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

LMFAO! You guys need help! :roll:


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

haaa, we panted one of our foster puppies nales neon orange


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

gheyyyyy... lol jk nice bully. got any pics of her stacking?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

OverSt said:


> gheyyyyy... lol jk nice bully. got any pics of her stacking?


HA! Getting that dog to stack is like pulling teeth. Ill try and get some tonight with my Blackberry (both cameras are MIA).


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

OH THAT'S IT I'M GOING TO PAINT OPHAS, BRB. LOL


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

loll yall done started a fashion show perhaps?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> OH THAT'S IT I'M GOING TO PAINT OPHAS, BRB. LOL


WOO! Opha and Maile will be twinnies (I wish)! :woof::woof::woof:


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> OH THAT'S IT I'M GOING TO PAINT OPHAS, BRB. LOL


WAIT! Steph?! Did you go to Nationals?!?!


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> WAIT! Steph?! Did you go to Nationals?!?!


NOPE, NO NATIONALS  WISH WE COULD HAVE GONE BUT WE HAVE A TRIP TO GO TO CALI IN DECEMBER FOR CHRISTMAS SO WE CAN'T GO TWICE UNFORTUNATELY!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> NOPE, NO NATIONALS  WISH WE COULD HAVE GONE BUT WE HAVE A TRIP TO GO TO CALI IN DECEMBER FOR CHRISTMAS SO WE CAN'T GO TWICE UNFORTUNATELY!


Awh. Poo. Just call me next time, Ill take her out there for ya. No problem.  Hahaha. Wheres it gonna be next year?! I heard they were moving it.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Awh. Poo. Just call me next time, Ill take her out there for ya. No problem.  Hahaha. Wheres it gonna be next year?! I heard they were moving it.


LOL ok i'll do that! Not sure where it's gonna be next year, I hope they do it somewhere in the middle though haha. Cali is on the other side of the world! lmao Well not really, that's where we are from so we go back there atleast once every year or two for a holiday. I miss my home!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> LOL ok i'll do that! Not sure where it's gonna be next year, I hope they do it somewhere in the middle though haha. Cali is on the other side of the world! lmao Well not really, that's where we are from so we go back there atleast once every year or two for a holiday. I miss my home!


Yea...shows are so far away from me it seems like (Michigan, lame). Im excited that I at least get to head to FL and AL in the winter though...WOO warmth! LOL.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

Warmth! Are you crazy, i'm freezing my butt off right now lol. You know, 55 degrees in Cali is freezing so this 40's at night is just not cutting it lol.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Ha! 40's? Ill take it! We were in the 20's last week! LOL. My boyfriend and I are contemplating a move to Cali...around Sacramento...as soon as this lame housing market picks up so we can sell our house. LOL.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

mygirlmaile said:


> Ha! 40's? Ill take it! We were in the 20's last week! LOL. My boyfriend and I are contemplating a move to Cali...around Sacramento...as soon as this lame housing market picks up so we can sell our house. LOL.


we're in the 80s during the day and the mid 70s- high 60s at night.... just do it darn it.. Move to Florida... You NEED it!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> we're in the 80s during the day and the mid 70s- high 60s at night.... just do it darn it.. Move to Florida... You NEED it!


Hahaha. Im gonna get down there to get Felony and Im gonna be like, eff it! Im staying here! My Grandma will understand! LOL. :woof::woof: Then we REALLY can go to lots of shows! LOL.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Ha! 40's? Ill take it! We were in the 20's last week! LOL. My boyfriend and I are contemplating a move to Cali...around Sacramento...as soon as this lame housing market picks up so we can sell our house. LOL.


Yea, i'd love to go back but just to give you an idea............My parents bought their house in 1999 for $345,000 and sold it in 2004 for $780,000. LOL place is so dang expensive. Maybe by Sac it won't be so much, we've looked at moving to Temecula. Manny has to finish school before we go anywhere though. I grew up in Ventura, lived there for 22 years. I was like 5 minutes from the beach, 45 mins from L.A. and 45 minutes from Santa Barbara. I was living the life and never realized it till I got married and moved away lol.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Yea, its not that expensive in the Sac area...we found some decent-ish houses for like 200k. We live in a 2500 sq ft, 3 year old house right now...so were spoiled (yay for crappy michigan economy), BUT...if we move out there...the 200k houses are 1200 sq ft and built in 1979. well see. all i know is i want out of michigan!


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Yea, its not that expensive in the Sac area...we found some decent-ish houses for like 200k. We live in a 2500 sq ft, 3 year old house right now...so were spoiled (yay for crappy michigan economy), BUT...if we move out there...the 200k houses are 1200 sq ft and built in 1979. well see. all i know is i want out of michigan!


Yep! Exactly! Houses are smaller, no land and they sit on top of each other. I remember in Cali, I could hear our neighbors phone ringing lmao. Ahhhhhh just makes me miss it even more! My house here would probably be worth atleast 300k in Cali. Kinda sickening huh.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Its crazy. Thats for sure. I watch the some house shows on HGTV and houses are half a mill and theyre freakin 900 sq feet and like 50 years old. LOL. I couldnt do it!! But, I def need to get outta Michigan. I REALLY like AZ. Im kinda pulling for that...


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL I know, Alabama sucks too I promise!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> LOL I know, Alabama sucks too I promise!


I will second that... I drove through it a few months ago and it seems like it took just as long as it did for texas lmao


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I will second that... I drove through it a few months ago and it seems like it took just as long as it did for texas lmao


LOL. WOO! Makes me TOTALLY want to come to that show Stephanie! LOL.
BUT, Opha lives in AL, so, it cant be that bad!!


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I will second that... I drove through it a few months ago and it seems like it took just as long as it did for texas lmao


LMFAO YUP! IT'S TREES, TREES AND MORE TREES OH AND DID I SAY TREES?


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> LOL. WOO! Makes me TOTALLY want to come to that show Stephanie! LOL.
> BUT, Opha lives in AL, so, it cant be that bad!!


LOL ACTUALLY THE SHOW IS DEAD SMACK IN THE MIDDLE OF DOWNTOWN BIRMINGHAM. YOU MIGHT ONLY SEE 5 MILLION TREES INSTEAD OF 7 MILLION :rofl:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Birmingham is a pretty decent sized city... but it was the only notable city i drove through...


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I got all excited when you first said Birmingham...cuz theres a Birmingham, MI...but...oh well...Ima work my booty off so I can make it down there! I must see Opha! LOL.

And, I know Ive asked you Stephanie, but are you taking her to the RE show?


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> I got all excited when you first said Birmingham...cuz theres a Birmingham, MI...but...oh well...Ima work my booty off so I can make it down there! I must see Opha! LOL.
> 
> And, I know Ive asked you Stephanie, but are you taking her to the RE show?


LOL you BETTER be there, I already told Opha you would and if you don't make it, it would break her heart. You don't want to break Opha Mae's heart do you? 

Yes, as far as I know we will be at the RE show!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> LOL you BETTER be there, I already told Opha you would and if you don't make it, it would break her heart. You don't want to break Opha Mae's heart do you?
> 
> Yes, as far as I know we will be at the RE show!


yes! now i can bring my "I'm with stupid t-shirt" with arrows pointing in both directions... may i stand between you two? lol


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

LMFAO DARN I CAN'T MAKE IT AFTER ALL!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

LMFAO.

Im wearing my "I <3 Opha" Shirt! LMFAO. I loveeeeeeeeeee her!!!

And no, Id never want to break Opha's heart!!! LOL.


(Im like one of the crazy stalker/deranged fans...someone get me help).


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

You know what my husband Manny said? He said "Maile is like one of those girls that would commit suicide in front of our house" lmfaoooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I was laughing so damn hard. You know I get a kick out of how much you love my Opha Mazers, I love her more than life itself. You just have no idea. So, if you think you are crazy, you just have noooooooooooooo idea!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> You know what my husband Manny said? He said "Maile is like one of those girls that would commit suicide in front of our house" lmfaoooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I was laughing so damn hard. You know I get a kick out of how much you love my Opha Mazers, I love her more than life itself. You just have no idea. So, if you think you are crazy, you just have noooooooooooooo idea!


BAHAHAHAH!!!!! Im crying Im laughing so hard! HAHAHAHA. Everytime I say something, Im like, they think Im effing crazy. LMFAO. I promise Im not (THAT) crazy. Haha. I can just appreciate a beautiful dog when I see it!  :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL I KNOW, I'M THE SAME WAY TRUST ME! MANNY ALWAYS CALLS ME CRAZY. THEN I HAVE ALL THESE CRAZY NAMES FOR MY DOGS AND MANNY GETS SO MAD. MY DOG GRUNT I NOW CALL MONKEY AND HE WON'T EVEN PAY ATTENTION WHEN YOU CALL HIM GRUNT. I CALL OPHA, OPHA MAZERS OR OPIE OR MOMMA GIRL LOL. THEN I CALL PARRIS, PARRIS MARRIS AND I CALL THEIR MOM SURI, SURI MURRAY. OH AND OOH-RAH IS NOW PUUUUUUUUUNKIN. SO HE ONLY LISTENS WHEN YOU CALL HIM PUNKIN HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I AM RUINING MY DOGS! I CAN'T HELP IT THOUGH I JUST WUV EM AND WANT TO SMOOCH THEM ALL OVER AND EAT EM UP! SEE, I'M JUST AS CRAZY AS YOU ARE!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> LOL I KNOW, I'M THE SAME WAY TRUST ME! MANNY ALWAYS CALLS ME CRAZY. THEN I HAVE ALL THESE CRAZY NAMES FOR MY DOGS AND MANNY GETS SO MAD. MY DOG GRUNT I NOW CALL MONKEY AND HE WON'T EVEN PAY ATTENTION WHEN YOU CALL HIM GRUNT. I CALL OPHA, OPHA MAZERS OR OPIE OR MOMMA GIRL LOL. THEN I CALL PARRIS, PARRIS MARRIS AND I CALL THEIR MOM SURI, SURI MURRAY. OH AND OOH-RAH IS NOW PUUUUUUUUUNKIN. SO HE ONLY LISTENS WHEN YOU CALL HIM PUNKIN HAHAHAHAHAHAHA I AM RUINING MY DOGS! I CAN'T HELP IT THOUGH I JUST WUV EM AND WANT TO SMOOCH THEM ALL OVER AND EAT EM UP! SEE, I'M JUST AS CRAZY AS YOU ARE!


lol. Im the same way! I call Maile, Moose...or Mootz, or Moosen, or Moosie. I rarely call her Maile, so when someone does...shes all like WTF?!? LOL. I just lovins her so muchhh she hasta get nicknames AND lotsa smoochins and lovins and hugins...and squishes.  Shes currently lying across me as I type this, making it incredibly difficult to do so. LOL. Shes an only Bully child, so she gets spoiled.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

bahahaha my Indigo only listens to Pork Chop, Pig listens to Pig-a-lig or Piggle and Creation listens to "cree boy" Neela only listens to "Sweet Cheeks"


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

AWWWWW LUCKY MAILE! I THINK SHE NEEDS AN OPHA BABY FOR A FRIEND. WE WILL JUST SEE WHAT WE CAN DO TO MAKE THAT HAPPEN. GOOD NIGHT FRIENDS!


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> bahahaha my Indigo only listens to Pork Chop, Pig listens to Pig-a-lig or Piggle and Creation listens to "cree boy"


LMFAO! LOVE IT!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

have a good night Steph!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> AWWWWW LUCKY MAILE! I THINK SHE NEEDS AN OPHA BABY FOR A FRIEND. WE WILL JUST SEE WHAT WE CAN DO TO MAKE THAT HAPPEN. GOOD NIGHT FRIENDS!


Hahah. Shes getting a friend in a few weeks...BUT, THEY need an Opha baby friend...FOR SURE!!! Ill sell a kidney to make it happen!!! Hahaha. Night Steph!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh, And tell Manny, I promise I wont kill myself in front of your house! LOL.


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

OverSt said:


> gheyyyyy... lol jk nice bully. got any pics of her stacking?


Hmmm.... I guess i've offended someone with this post. Im really hope this forum doesn't start to lose its class.

I know im a newb, but do we really need to have messegeboard clicks, where only certain members can make a joke or too?

I dont really care about rep points, i just think some people need to lighten up a little.


----------

